

Yahoo's hadoop-based Latent Dirichlet Allocation On Github - DanielRibeiro
http://blog.smola.org/post/6359713161/speeding-up-latent-dirichlet-allocation

======
hassy
This is very cool. If you want to play with topic modeling I'd suggest
starting with Mallet (<http://mallet.cs.umass.edu>) For an idea of what topic
modeling can do, check out <http://bit.ly/wikitopics> which provides a web-
based UI for browsing through Wikileaks' Cablegate dump (powered by topic
modeling/LDA/Mallet).

------
bravura
Vowpal Wabbit (one of the fastest learning implementations, from John
Langford, also of Yahoo!) now has an "online" LDA implementation (Hoffman et
al 2010:
[http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~blei/papers/HoffmanBleiBach2010...](http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~blei/papers/HoffmanBleiBach2010b.pdf)).
It's probably the fastest single-core LDA implementation.

<http://hunch.net/?p=1594>

[http://www.machinedlearnings.com/2010/12/lightning-fast-
lda....](http://www.machinedlearnings.com/2010/12/lightning-fast-lda.html)

------
mey
Context: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topic_model>

